

Need user data for a project - adamrj

Hello! My name is Adam and I am a student at a coding bootcamp.  For our final project we are creating our own song recommendation algorithm.  Users on our app can sign up and sync their Spotify playlists to begin generating playlists based on our algorithm.  We are still working on the site (some parts don&#x27;t look&#x2F;work the way they should), but for the purposes of testing the algorithm we need a lot of users to sign up and sync their playlists.  Does not matter if you have a premium Spotify account or a free one.  Once a user signs up they will be asked to sync their playlist immediately.  The whole process should only take a minute or two.  So, if you&#x27;ve got a moment, please head to the url, sign up, sync, and be forever appreciated!!<p>moneyteam.servebeer.com
======
jcr
You need to do a "Show HN" submission to let people know that you want
feedback on your project or startup. The "Show HN" submissions get listed
under the "show" link in the top menu and the rules for doing a "Show HN"
submissions are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If you can avoid requiring "yet another site signup" you'll most likely get
more participation and feedback. If you cannot avoid requiring users to have
spotify account (i.e. submit other playlists), then you should make that clear
on your home page.

Text submissions without a URL (like this one) are lightly penalized in
rankings, so when you do your "Show HN" submission, use the URL field to have
your submission link to your site.
[http://moneyteam.servebeer.com/](http://moneyteam.servebeer.com/)

Lastly, calling your site "moneyteam" and "MoneyMusic" is might be unwise;
many people will mistake it for a pay-service of some kind.

Good Luck!

